

Flight of the RoboBee: Tiny hovering robot creates buzz - joering2
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2013/0502/Flight-of-the-RoboBee-Tiny-hovering-robot-creates-buzz

======
X4
I'm afraid of this when they cap thw wire and use poisoned nano-needles and
graphene as combined battery and wireless fractal-antenna by ionizing it with
a gold layer. (Mad-Scientist every Friday)

